
80 Years Later, Polar Explorer’s Sunken Ship Floats Again - Phithagoras
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/80-years-later-polar-explorer-s-sunken-ship-floats-again/
======
bitJericho
Rise again, rise again. That her name not be lost to the knowledge of man.

~~~
Naga
It's hard to argue against a Stan Rogers reference on the internet. This is a
great time to be a fan of exploration. The raising of the Maud, the discovery
of the Terror and Erebus. I never thought I'd be alive for such momentous
events.

------
InYan
Kraken let go its prey.

~~~
sctb
Please comment civilly and substantively on HN or not at all.

~~~
InYan
Ok. I thought the joke was appropriate.

